# 69 hood hinge question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the correct color for hood hinges on a 69?? Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Gray/black phosphate is the correct finish.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you


----------

